# Magus



## gor ohtar (21. März 2007)

Heihou,

Wie der Titel schon sagt habe ich einen Thread erstellt in dem sich Interessierte, die den Magus wahrscheinlich spielen werden, zu Wort melden können.
Die Beschreibung über den Magus hat mich total begeistert.
http://www.warhammeronline.com/german/game...reers/Magus.php
Der Tzeentch-Flugdämon, die Rüssis sehen hammer aus...


> Die Magie von Tzeentch ist Hexerei in ihrer reinsten Form – die rohe Kraft des Warps, entfesselt im Körper lebendiger Wesen. Mit dieser Kraft kann der Magus schier unglaubliche Zerstörungen verursachen und ist mit ihr in der Lage, weitaus finsterere Dinge anzustellen, als jemandem den Tod zu bringen.


 <-- klingt doch viel versprechend?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn an der Front die Orcs stehen und blocken, kann ich in aller ruhe hinten meine Spells casten und Leid und Verderben über die Bürger des Imperiums bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was haltet ihr vom Magus?

MfG


----------



## Orcwarrior (21. März 2007)

HA! Hab ich dich erwischt, ich muss vornestehn und du kakst über mich oder wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kakk ich aber lieber ab oder zurück gg scherz

ich las für dich n squigtreiber durch, ähm ne die sind ja auf unsrer seitä.

Dann lass ich einen zwerg durch der kann dir dann mal eine drüberkakään

Schwarzorks hassen Magussä

gezeichnet ein Schwoazork


(einer muss dir ja  schreiben, auch wenns ein Interessenkonflickt is ;P )


----------



## sybarith (21. März 2007)

@gor ohtar: vom flugdämon gibt es bisher leider noch keine bilder, mal abwarten. interessant dürfte aber sein, das man mit dem flugdämon über wasser fliegen kann, das dürfte einige nette taktiken zulassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der magus ist auch bei mir in der engeren auswahl. zusammen mit 2 dunkelelfen klassen, auf die ich hoffe/warte.


----------



## ChaosXY (19. Juni 2007)

sybarith schrieb:


> ... @gor ohtar: vom flugdämon gibt es bisher leider noch keine bilder, ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GO4PL88K1S4


----------



## Axen (20. Juni 2007)

naja also ich denke mal der magus wird sowas wie mage sein also nur 2 drücken und den cast durchziehen 
-.-
ich will was spielen was schwer ist (Schwarzork = blocker), oder irgendeinen caster wo man echt nur selten die gleichen spells hintereinander macht, das hat mich an WoW schon so angekotzt
mfg


----------



## Kartoffel (20. Juni 2007)

du kannst doch noch garnicht wissen wie das Zaubersystem bei Warhammer aufgebaut ist. also abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## Axen (20. Juni 2007)

Wenns abwechslungsreich ist, wäre das schon cool
würde sagen hoffen wir mal^^


----------



## Gothmorg (2. September 2007)

sybarith schrieb:


> @gor ohtar: vom flugdämon gibt es bisher leider noch keine bilder, mal abwarten. interessant dürfte aber sein, das man mit dem flugdämon über wasser fliegen kann, das dürfte einige nette taktiken zulassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Der Flugdämon ist wie in WHFB (das TT-Spiel) einfach eine leuchtende Scheibe mit so komischen Klauen oder so dran. Ist zwar etwas merkwürdig aber das Volk heißt ja nicht umsonst Chaos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilo07 (7. Oktober 2007)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Der Flugdämon ist wie in WHFB (das TT-Spiel) einfach eine leuchtende Scheibe mit so komischen Klauen oder so dran. Ist zwar etwas merkwürdig aber das Volk heißt ja nicht umsonst Chaos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



in irgendeinem dieser grab-bag's stand, dass der flugdämon des Magus, ihn fressen würde, falls man von ihm absteigen würde...

hier der link: Warhammer Grab-Bag


----------



## Nhu (13. Oktober 2007)

Naja dass der Typ die ganze Zeit auf dieser bescheuerten Scheibe schweben muss find ich ne Schnapsidee.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothmorg (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich find das cool. Vor allem, wenn sich die Disk während des Level-Prozesses verändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und außerdem ist das Storymäßig nur logisch, da die Chaosgötter doch recht "empfindlich" sind und das Tzeentch vermutlich als Verrat ansehen würde, wenn er sein Geschenk nicht ehren würde ^^.


----------



## Mordenai (19. Oktober 2007)

Generell finde ich die Idee mit der Disc wirklich gelungen und die Animationen sehen auch schon recht gut aus. Jedoch stelle ich mir die Frage, wie man mit dem Magus "typisches" RP betreiben kann.
Ich meine der Magus wird wohl kaum wie andere Klassen gemütlich am Lagerfeuer sitzen können oder sich in einer Taverne in einen Sessel am Kamin fallen lassen (nur so als Beispiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ).
Ebenso würde ich gerne mal wissen, ob er wegen seiner "erhabenen" Position und des doch recht stattlichen Durchmessers der Disc mehr Platz brauchen wird als andere Klassen und wie wird wohl die "Schwimmanimation" des Magus aussehen (sofern er nicht einfach darüber schwebt).

Diese Liste von Fragen und konfusen Vermutungen könnte man noch stark ausbauen und ich hoffe Mythic findet für alle eine Lösung.


----------



## Gothmorg (25. Oktober 2007)

Chaos?
Lagerfeuer??
GEMÜTLICH???
BLUT FÜR DEN BLUTGOTT!!

Nee, aber mal im Ernst, wenn du mit einem Chaoten RP betreiben willst, wirst du dich wohl kaum gemütlich mit deinen lieben, lieben Freunden an ein Lagerfeuer kuscheln und dir die Wolken angucken >.<
Das einzige Feuer, das ich sehen will ist grün, gelb, lila, blau etc. und befindet sich in der direkten Flugbahn zum Gegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (26. Oktober 2007)

Irgendwie frage ich mich jetzt, was an 





> nur so als Beispiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 nicht zu verstehen ist...

Beim Anblick des Magus stellt sich mir einzig und allein die Frage, ob die Disc nicht die Proportionen des Charakters völlig verfälscht. Da der Magus schwebt und die Scheibe doch einen beachtlichen Durchmesser hat, bekommt die Klasse ganz ordentliche Ausmaße.
Und wenn dir das Beispiel mit dem RP nicht passt, wähle ich halt ein andere: Wie würdest du dich fühlen, wenn dir ein kleiner Zwerg dank irgendeines winzigen Schlupfloches (was weiß ich, ein Fuchsloch oder einfach nur ein Loch im Zaun), welches aufgrund des Terraindesign dem Magus unzugänglich ist, entkommen würde?
Nix mit "BLUT FÜR DEN BLUTGOTT!!" (mal davon abgesehen, dass Khorne sich eh recht wenig um die Probleme von Hexern und den Dämonen des Tzeentch kümmern wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich hoffe du verstehst, was ich damit ausdrücken will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothmorg (26. Oktober 2007)

Och jo, das mit dem Blutgott war auch nur so ein Beispiel ^^
Und RP heißt in WAR denke ich, sich während des Kampfes in seinen Char hineinzuversetzen, es herrscht halt krieg und man ist ein Krieger (bzw. halt Magus) und hat sich gefälligst zu beteiligen, anstelle seine Disk beiseite zu legen und es sich irgendwo gemütlich zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und was die Proportionen angeht, da lassen die sich schon was einfallen, entweder duckend fortbewegen, oder die machen gar nicht erst so kleine Durchgänge. Und das möcht ich mal sehen, dass ein 3 Meter-Schwarzork in einen Fuchsbau passt xD


----------



## Mordenai (23. November 2007)

Um mal wieder zu einer "normalen" Diskussion zurückzukehren, möchte ich ein Thema ansprechen, dass gerade in diesen Zeiten der Beta-flaute oft genutzt wird, um sich eben diese zu vertreiben.

In den letzten Wochen sind ja doch erstaunlich viele Informationen zu den Hexenkriegerinnen und den Schwertmeistern der Langohren veröffentlicht worden. Diesbezüglich wurden sogar einige Skills und Kampfweisen dieser Klassen genannt.
Quelle

Da ich ja sehr vom Magus angetan bin, möchte ich einmal wissen was ihr von dessen Spielweise erwartet.
Natürlich wird er eine sehr offensive Klasse, mit eher begrenzten defensiv-skills sein. 
Dennoch frage ich mich ob er nun wie der Feuermagier auf eher kurze Distanzen spezialisiert ist (genannt sei hier dessen "Feueratem"). Oder wird er eine Klasse werden, die  mit enormem dmg-output den Gegner schon aus großer Entfernung plättet. 
Ebenso stellt sich mir die Frage, wie der Hexer des Tzeentch seine luftige Rüstung ausgleichen wird (verstärkter crowd-control, kiten etc.).

Um dieser Diskussion einen gewissen Rahmen zu geben nenne ich hier mal die vorläufigen Skills des Magus.


----------



## Succubie (23. Dezember 2007)

ich hätte mal ein paar fragen zum magus:

1. wird der magus immer auf dem flugdämon "verankert" sein oder kann er auch von diesem absteigen?
2. wisst ihr ob es mehrere arten von flugdämonen geben wird (hatte gedacht mit verschiedenen modellen und fähigkeiten) von denen man auswählen kann, oder bekommt man einen zugewiesen?

bitte um antwort


----------



## Mordenai (23. Dezember 2007)

> 1. wird der magus immer auf dem flugdämon "verankert" sein oder kann er auch von diesem absteigen?
> 2. wisst ihr ob es mehrere arten von flugdämonen geben wird (hatte gedacht mit verschiedenen modellen und fähigkeiten) von denen man auswählen kann, oder bekommt man einen zugewiesen?



Der Flugdämon sollte nicht als Mount betrachtet werden, sondern vielmehr als Teil des Characters. Daher wird man (nach derzeitigem Stand des Spiels) nicht von diesem absteigen können.

Ob es verschiedene Versionen des Dämons geben wird, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber denkbar wären Modifikationen bei der Charaktererstellung, sowie während des Levelns (ähnlich wie die Bärte der Zwerge).


----------



## Succubie (29. Dezember 2007)

hät noch ne frage zum magus, speziell zu seinen fähigkeiten:
das ist an alle die die beta zocken, dürft ihr denn was zum thema fähigkeiten sagen oder net?
wenn ja hätte ich gerne mal gewusst was der flugdämon nun genau für eine rolle im kampf spielt.


----------



## Mordenai (30. Dezember 2007)

Bisher habe ich nichts davon gehört, dass der Dämon selbst Fähigkeiten besitzt. 
Einen kleinen Überblick über die Fähigkeiten des Magus gibt es hier.
Da dies aber nur die Skills aus der Beta sind, wird sich daran bestimmt noch etwas ändern.


----------



## Succubie (30. Dezember 2007)

mordenei, ich hab hier mal en zitat von der WAR seite das vieleicht belegen könnte, das der flugdämon fähigkeiten bekommt:



> Verbunden mit der richtigen Nutzung eures Flugdämons und seiner Fähigkeiten, werdet ihr schnell die Grundlagen zum Spielen des Magus gemeistert haben.


----------



## -Haihappen- (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke auch das er keine aktiven Fähigkeiten besitzen wird - vielleicht passive wie z.B. schnelleres fortbewegen. Der Dämon wird wohl eher wie Mordenai bereits gesagt hat ein fester Bestandteil des Charakters.


----------



## Jockurt (31. Dezember 2007)

Wenn man als Magus nicht von der Disk absteigen kann, sollte es sie schon in verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten geben. Sonst haben die anderen Klassen die Pferd-Mounts und galoppieren weg und der Magus ist wegen der Disk der langsamste und muss schön hinterher tuckern.

Keine Ahnung, wie man das umsetzen wird. Ob als Buff oder so.
Mal sehen


----------



## arakhir (2. Mai 2008)

vllt bekommt die disc ja neben mehr geschwindigkeit noch mehr nützliche eigenschaften, wie zb schadensreflektion (zb bei melee vergleichbar mit den Dornen des druiden in wow nur etwas stärker) oder vllt vergiftet die disc heranstürmende melees so dass diese langsamer werden. Vllt kann man die disc ja skillen wie ein dritter skillbaum bei wow?
wir werden es sehen... (sry wegen der vergleiche mit wow, mir fallen nur keine anderen vernünftige beispiele ein..)


----------



## wildshadow (31. Mai 2008)

grad hab ich auf warhammer-portal gelesen das der magus das gegenüber vom machinisten ist und er auch eine art gefechtstürmchen bekommt, ich glaub ein goblin oder sowas in der art der sich nur in einem bestimmten radius fortbewegen kann oder so
find ich echt nice
die klasse hat mich zuvor nicht sonderlich interessiert aber jetzt....


----------



## Mordenai (31. Mai 2008)

wildshadow schrieb:


> grad hab ich auf warhammer-portal gelesen das der magus das gegenüber vom machinisten ist und er auch eine art gefechtstürmchen bekommt, ich glaub ein goblin oder sowas in der art der sich nur in einem bestimmten radius fortbewegen kann oder so
> find ich echt nice
> die klasse hat mich zuvor nicht sonderlich interessiert aber jetzt....



Wenn er das Pendant zum Maschinisten werden wird, wird er ja, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach, keine dauerhaften Pets mit sich führen. Einen Homunkulus (also so einen "Goblin"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) könnte ich mir da gut vorstellen. Denkbar wären aber wohl eher kurzzeitig beschworene Dämonen des Tzeentch, wie z.B. Horrors oder Kreischer.

Ich meine schon einmal von einem Spell gehört zu haben, der den Gegner in einen Horror verwandeln kann, wenn er stirbt.


----------



## wildshadow (31. Mai 2008)

er wird vllt eh andere sachen auch beschwören können
ich glaub nicht das der machinist nur einer art von gefechtsturm hat den er aufstelln kann...
er hat sicher auch minen, fallen usw.


----------



## Khorns Dude (6. Juni 2008)

Also wen der Magus wirklich Dämonen beschwören wird dan würde glaubich sogar ich einen nehmen. Das blöde is das er warscheinlich auf keinen mount reiten kann weil er ja auf der disk steht is ein bisschen blöd is das


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Juni 2008)

Muss ja nicht so schlimm sein, vll kann er ab der Stufe wo andere sich ihr Mount kaufen, einen Skill kaufen der Seine Disk in eine Art reisemodus versetzt und damit so schnell ist wie die anderen Reittiere.


----------



## Zez (7. Juni 2008)

Hmm, glaube ich auch, das er seine Disk verbessern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gaaanz früher in WoW, da hatten Tauren auch kein Mount, sondern lernten ein gewisses "Landrennen" --> waren einfach 60%/100% schneller als normal, der Buff ging jedoch im Kampf weg, wie ein Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss sagen - der magus ist der DDler, der mir am meisten zusagt - nachdem ich erfahren habe, das der Squigg-Herder nur einen Squigg kontrolliert :/


----------



## Mordenai (17. Juni 2008)

Und Baltimore bringt Licht ins Dunkle:


> 45. A Magus is always on a disc, but when other players get their mounts, the Magus’ get a visually different, faster disc.



Für alle die des Englischen nicht mächtig sind:


> 45. Ein Magus befindet sich immer auf einer Scheibe (Flugdämon). Sobald er aber die Stufe erreicht hat, auf der andere Spieler ihr Reittier bekommen, wird der Magus eine schnellere und optisch erkennbare Scheibe erhalten.



Also doch ein Buff á la "Pimp my Disc". War ja zu erwarten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (17. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht so schlimm sein, vll kann er ab der Stufe wo andere sich ihr Mount kaufen, einen Skill kaufen der Seine Disk in eine Art reisemodus versetzt und damit so schnell ist wie die anderen Reittiere.



wollte mich schon mal immer selber zitieren ^^, hat jemand meine Glaskugel gesehen, ich will noch eine vorhersage über die Klassenbalance machen XD


----------



## Mordenai (27. Juni 2008)

Ich habs doch geahnt: Der Magus kann Dämonen beschwören!

Zitat aus dem Juni-Newsletter:


> Der Magus kann verschiedene Arten von dämonischen Bestien beschwören, jedoch reicht seine Konzentration nur dazu aus, jeweils eine einzelne von ihnen unter Kontrolle zu halten. Ein kluger Magus achtet daher darauf, immer den jeweils benötigten Dämon zu beschwören: einen Rosa Horror, der Blitze aus feuriger Verdorbenheit auf entfernt stehende Feinde schleudert, einen Blauen Horror, der sich mit Wellen von krümmender Energie umgibt, oder einen Feuerdämon, der Feuer auf Gruppen von Feinden speit.



Also wie ich das verstehe sind das echt Gegenstücke zu den Gefechtstürmen des Maschinisten.


Rosa Horror -> Single-Target (ranged)
Blauer Horror -> Buffs, Schadensprävention (?)
Feuerdämon -> AE


----------



## Zaratres (11. Juli 2008)

Naja ich fin der ingi is eher dd totem sozusagen und das andere hört sich an win richtiges pet aber werd mal im internet schauen was ich alles find  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . Ich weis zwar einiges über war aber das noch nit gleich mal suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (12. Juli 2008)

> Naja ich fin der ingi is eher dd totem sozusagen und das andere hört sich an win richtiges pet aber werd mal im internet schauen was ich alles find  . Ich weis zwar einiges über war aber das noch nit gleich mal suchen


??? dd totem?
Naja, das Einzigste was der Ingenieur zur petartigen Unterstützung nimmt sind geschütztürme, keine Totems aus WoW.!!


----------



## Zaratres (12. Juli 2008)

-.- ich glaub du verstest nicht was ich meine.


----------



## Rosengarten (12. Juli 2008)

Dann erkläre es mir!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (13. Juli 2008)

ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : das ingi teil des zwergs was ich gesehen hab is wie ein kleiner geschütz turm bleibt stehen macht schaden(sry wen das nicht so is aber mich intressirt ordnung nicht so^^) und das beim magus is pet das rumlaufen kann und soweiter. das mein ich damit, is bissel wie aus diablo2   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  assassinen fallen und Schattenkrieger wen man die 2 dinge vergleicht(nur das man da die fallen nicht umhauen konnt glaub ich halt zu 95%)^^


----------



## Rosengarten (13. Juli 2008)

Achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (14. Juli 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die Horrors oder Feuerdämonen des magus können sich allerdings auch nicht zuweit von ihrem beschwörungsort wegbewegen, sie sind an einen Ritualkreis gebunden der wärend der beschwörung erscheint, können zwar ein paar Meter davon weg aber neben dem magus herlaufen geht nicht. Sie es als eine zu tötende Falle an die sich in einem kleineren Raidus bewegen kann, und die man entweder im Nahkampf oder im Fernkampf auseinander nehmen sollte (derjenige der einem Feuerdämon auf Schwertlange nahe kommt sollte sich nicht wundern wieso es auf einmal so verbrannt riecht ^^)


----------



## Zaratres (15. Juli 2008)

hi und sry das wust ich nicht -.-...1zu0 für vamillion hast link oder so wo was über das pet des magus steht wen nicht such ich mal fix selber wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Dan is bei mir der magus jetz wieder auf platz 4 mir einer klassen wahl ^^
(schon was wegen dem pet gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
weniges kann mir nimand in der warhammer fentasy geschichte was sagen wo ich 0 ahnung hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ossrod (15. Juli 2008)

Werde auf jeden Fall auch Magus machen. Die Disk ist geil, die Rüssi ist geil - und Tzeench ist DER Magiegott. also!


----------



## Muselfusel (25. August 2008)

Ich mache mir auf jeden fall auch einen Magus ! Mich stört aber ein bisschen das der immer auf so einem Dämonen runsegelt. Könnte mir auf jeden fall vorstellen, dass das mit der Zeit lästig wird. "Surfing USA" sag ich nur XD


----------



## Tion87 (27. August 2008)

Muselfusel schrieb:


> "Surfing USA" sag ich nur XD




Das ist mein Spruch : Surfing in the W A R !!! xD

Ich schwanke zwischen Zauberin und Magus... will die beste Caster DMG Klasse ^^


----------



## Gothmorg (31. August 2008)

Ich hab nur so langsam den Verdacht, dass der Magus eine Gimmick-Klasse wird, wie der Schamane bei WoW. Er hat eine Disk, auf der er fliegt, er hat scheinbar recht gute Rüstung, er kann Dämonen beschwören, da kann für den Schaden nicht mehr viel Platz sein.


----------



## Alpi (31. August 2008)

Das mit der Rüstung hast du falsch verstanden...sie sieht gut aus, schützt aber net. 
Wenn du ihn mit WoW vergleichen musst, dann wär er eine Mischung aus Hexer und Magier. Der Schaden kommt bestimmt nicht zu kurz, denn die disc hat ja auch kaum spielrelevante vorteile gegenüber dem laufen


----------



## HGVermillion (31. August 2008)

Alpi schrieb:


> Das mit der Rüstung hast du falsch verstanden...sie sieht gut aus, schützt aber net.
> Wenn du ihn mit WoW vergleichen musst, dann wär er eine Mischung aus Hexer und Magier. Der Schaden kommt bestimmt nicht zu kurz, denn die disc hat ja auch kaum spielrelevante vorteile gegenüber dem laufen


Jep, sieht zwar anders aus ist aber wenn dann blos eine Leichte rüstung wenn nicht gar Stoff, und die Scheibe sieht nur Stylisch aus, schneller laufen kann er dadurch auch nicht.


----------



## Gothmorg (1. September 2008)

Echt nicht? Und wie sieht das dann mit Mounts aus? Kriegt der dann statt Mount eine spezielle Scheibe oder wie läuft das?


----------



## Urando (2. September 2008)

Also ich schwanke momentan zwischen Zauberin und Magus. Ich suche eine Klasse welche auf Damage ausgelegt ist, aber nicht von jedem 2x gespielt wird, und ebenfalls recht schwer in der Handhabung ist. Denke mal das der Magus keine einfache Klasse ist, vorallem auf der Taktischen-Ebene , mit den Dämonen.
Allerdings hörte ich bis jetzt zu 99% NUR negatives über den Magus, vorallem wurde beschrieben das der Damage sehr kurz kommt, was ich für einen Stoffi nicht gerade akzeptabel finde.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn mal einer, welcher Ahnung von dem Magus hat (Closed Beta) etwas Aufklärung ins Dunkle bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kilberndus129 (2. September 2008)

Ich werde mir 100pro einen Magus machen. WAAAAAGH!


----------



## RiU (4. September 2008)

Also ich tendiere auch stark zum Magus.... Finde das styling sehr gelungen. Die Disc finde ich an für sich auch toll, jedoch stört es mich ein bissl wenn man ewig an diese gebunden ist.

Habe viele Jahre Chaos beim TT gespielt und dort war es so, dass ein "Held des Chaos" sich einem Gott verpflichten konnte und dann für diesen Gott ein Reittier kaufen konnte.

Das sah so aus:

_Chaos Held - Ungeteiltes Chaos - zu Fuss => Normalfassung

- Mal des Khorne - entweder zu Fuss, aufm Chaospferd oder aufm Moloch

- Mal des Nurgle - zu Fuss, Chaospferd oder auf ner Schleimbestie

- Mal des Slaanesh - zu Fuss, Chaospferd oder auf einem Slaaneshpferd

- Mal des Tzeentch - zu Fuss ODER Chaospferd ODER Flugdämon des Tzeentch_

Dieses System der Auswahl würde ich mir auch fürs MMO wünschen, damit würden die GW Strukturen auch net verletzt und jeder Spieler hätte selbst die Wahl (vielfalt und so...)

Grüße
RiU


----------



## Dome175 (5. September 2008)

Hiho.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe mal ne frage. Und zwar, wird der Magus AoE attack können? Oder nur imm Einzel Damage? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg Dome


----------



## Ancalagorn (5. September 2008)

huhu hab mal dass hier gefunden is halt auf englisch aber ich denk es hilft dir
http://www.wardb.com/search.aspx?browse=6.1.16
http://www.wardb.com/search.aspx?browse=6.2.16
http://www.wardb.com/search.aspx?browse=6.3.16
kannst dich ja mal durchklicken und ja n paar ae's sind dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg -anc-


----------



## Galleo (12. September 2008)

ich habe den Magus in der beta angespielt (atm lvl11) es macht mir einen riesen spaß einen magus zu spielen, er macht zwar ein bisschen weniger schaden als der feuermagier und die zauberin, aber dafür hält er auch mehr aus und er hat eine große attackenvielfalt. z.B kann er dotten, debuffs verteilen, festwurzeln, Ae's und natürlich standart casts alla "Feuerball"
Mit einer Zauberin an seiner Seite ist er nicht mehr aufzuhalten =D

Ich werde mir auf jeden fall einen Magus erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzendruide (13. September 2008)

Nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dachte immer das der Magus ein normaler Caster ist aber auf Drachen reiten mit Untertassen herum fliegen und Dots klingt  cool mal antesten 

-----------------------------------------
[topic="0"]
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me![/topic][br][url="http://www.valenth.com"]Adopted from Valenth*[/url]


----------



## Ceset (13. September 2008)

hi,

kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie das mit den Dämonen des Magus funktioniert?
Müssen die dauernd neu beschworen werden, nachdem die ortsgebunden sind, oder steckt man den "in die Tasche" wenn man weiterdüst, und er hüpft dann wieder raus? Der Beschwörungszauber ist mit 110 AP  ja doch recht teuer.


----------



## Etanius (15. September 2008)

Ceset schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie das mit den Dämonen des Magus funktioniert?
> Müssen die dauernd neu beschworen werden, nachdem die ortsgebunden sind, oder steckt man den "in die Tasche" wenn man weiterdüst, und er hüpft dann wieder raus? Der Beschwörungszauber ist mit 110 AP  ja doch recht teuer.



Hallo Ceset,

die Dämonen vom Magus müssen immer neu beschwört werden. Sie bleiben nachdem Aufruf in dem jeweiligen Beschwörungskreis stehen.


----------



## rey54 (15. September 2008)

hät eine frage zu diesem spell: http://wardb.buffed.de/?a=8535
wie sieht der dmg von dem aus und hat vielleicht jemand einen screen shot?


----------



## aLx0r (21. September 2008)

also da das spiel schon gelauncht is braucht man nichtmehr zu spekuliern 
ich spiel auch einen magus und hier mein eindruck:
-dämonen können sich NICHT bewegen (auser mit der fähigkeit Wiederbeschwörung)
-macht weniger burst(sofortigen) schaden als feuerzauberer/zauberin hat aber viele dots
-durch pinken-(fernkampf) blauen horror(nahkampf/flächenchaden) und feuerdämon(fernkampf-AE(nicht ganz sicher)) viel spielraum fpr strategen
-trägt stoff kann aber gegner durch dämonischer Schlund und griff des tzeentch kiten
-kan in kombination mit einem tank(oder auch solo) grösere mobgruppen bomben (mit blauem dämon+ Dämonenpeitsche/infernalischer Stoß)

ab level 11 bekomt man auserdem 2 super fähigkeiten zum überleben und dan....hrhrhrhr^^
ich finde er ist vergleichbar mit dem hexenmeister aus wow sowohl von der spielmechanik(dots/dämon) als auch von der mentalität (SCHATTEN ...BÖSE...hrhrhr)
gut für solospieler entfaltet aber beim teamplay sein wahres potential


----------



## Seelenfeuer (26. September 2008)

Also im Solo-Spiel kann es schnell recht knifflig werden mit dem Magus, allerdings kommt er in der Gruppe ganz gross raus. Solange man ihm den Rücken freihält (im RvR sowie im PvE) kann er zeigen was er kann.. und das führt oft dazu, da man als Magus z.B. im RvR first Focus-Target wird, vor den Heilern... denn so nette Spells wie AE-Interrupt mit DoT-Effekt ärgern ne menge Leute.
Macht aber richtig Laune einen Magus zu spielen, wenns auch manchmal wie gesagt im Solo-Play recht knifflig wird.


----------



## Seik (26. September 2008)

Hm, persönlich habe ich im Moment so meine Probleme im Battleground mit dem Magus (Stufe 10). Am Ende der Runde bin ich schadenstechnisch zwar recht weit oben mit dabei, aber die reinen Zahlen sind an der Stelle leider Blender. 
Gegner erledigt man nur durch viel Schaden in kurzer Zeit, DoTs hingegen lassen den Heilern sehr viel Zeit darauf zu reagieren - was auch meistens passiert oder es wird eben ein Trank eingeworfen.


----------



## LionTamer (27. September 2008)

Also ich spiele auch einen Magus (lvl 15) und bin im Großen und Ganzen zufrieden.

Finde der Magus ist eher eine recht "unscheinbare" (nicht optisch. Die Disc ruled) Klasse: Er tut sich nirgends mächtig hervor, ist dafür aber in fast allen Lagen fähig sich zu behaupten.
Wie hier schon andere geschrieben haben, punktet er wohl am ehesten im Gruppenspiel bzw. stationärem Kampf.

Solo komm ich eigentlich weitesgehend zurecht und dank der Dämonen und AoE Spells kann er auch mehere Monster gleichzeitig down bekommen.

Im "PvP" find ich die Sache persönlich schwieriger. Dort schwanke ich schadenstechnisch auch zwischen den oberen und unteren Rängen. 
Hängt aber auch viel davon ab, welche Szenario gespielt wird.

Nordwacht zB wo man die Flaggen verteidigen/erobern mußte, konnte man seinen Dämon gut ausspielen. Steintroll-Kreuzung, wo man eigentlich viel in Bewegung ist, hat man eher selten die Chance seinen Dämon auszupacken.
Dort arbeite ich persönlich viel Interrupt und mit CC und "wurzel" die Bodyguards des Beschwichters fest, oder ihn selber.
Ansonsten macht er eigentlich ohne Dämon zu wenig schaden um einzelne Gegner down zu bekommen........für diese Rolle eignet er sich weniger gut. Lieber div DoTs draufhauen. Nervt Heiler und Schützling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich nicht auf "Havoc" (weiß grad ned den deutschen Namen) geskillt bin sondern auf Wandel, weil ich das ´gimmicktechnisch (spiele RP-Server und Wandel klingt einfach am tzeentchigsten) am lustigesten fand.
Also kann ich ned beurteilen ob der Magus nicht dort dann doch ausreichend Schaden verursacht.

Man muß eigentlich meiner Meinung nach, einfach n bissl flexibel mit dem Magus sein, dann ist er recht angenehm.


----------



## Seik (27. September 2008)

Was für andere Klassen hast Du Dir noch angesehen? 
Den CC-Skill (30 ft. / 50%) haben mehrere Klassen, u.a. Squig-Treiber und Dunkelelfen-Zauberin. Im PvE gibt es wohl keine Klasse, die im Bereich T1-T2 auch nur ansatzweise Schwierigkeiten hat.


----------



## Seelenfeuer (27. September 2008)

Ich bin mit meinem Magus jetzt kurz vor lvl 20 und im PvP stellt grad die Combi DoTs + AE-Interrupt eine gute Waffe dar, um die Gegner an den Dots sterben zu lassen. Platziert eure Dämonen in die häufigsten Laufwege, meist laufen Eure gedotten Gegner vor Euch weg Richtung next-Healer. Auf dem Weg treffen sie dann Euren Dämon währen ihr sie weiter mit den Instands beim Laufen behagt. Sind sie beim Heiler (und so gut wie schon tot), verpasst ihr ihnen dann noch den AE-Interrupt damit der Heiler ruhig ist und das ding ist gegesssen. Klappt fast jedes mal. Dannach könnt ihr noch dem Heiler ein paar DoTs verpassen samt AE-DoT (falls noch mehr Gegner in der Gegend sein sollten) und dann nix wie aus dem Staub (schauen das der AE-Root rdy ist) machen bevor ihr gefocusst werdet.

Geskillt bin ich auch auf Wandel, wegen der medium-range. Ist ein guter Kompromiss für Szenarien und PvE-Instanzen bzw. publicQuests. Ich überlege aber die ersten 4 Punkte in Dämonologie zu skillen, um die Dämonen instand beschwören zu können.


----------



## Senseless6666 (27. September 2008)

Ich spiele auch nen magus und eig.. Gefällt es mir nicht Beonders. Der damage ist niedrig.. Ich mache ca 25% Weniger als nen Firemage oder Zauberin.. der Dämon gleicht 15% wieder aus. also habich selbst mit dämon 10% weniger damage.. hinzukommt das ich Null bock habe jeden kampf oder/entvernungswechsel nen neues pet beschwören zu müssen.. und das für net grade Wenig Aktionspunkte diese sich auch echt stark aufs Gameplay danach auswirken.. da ich dann schnell OOA (out of actionpoints) bin..

Alles in allem fänd ichs cooler wenn die hässliche Sorcerer Bia..^^ Die summonerin ist und der Magus der Dmg dealer.. oder er nen Besserer summoner wär.. denn das was er immoment macht.. Naja.. er sollte 2 Dämonen auf einmal summonen können oda so..


----------



## Senseless6666 (27. September 2008)

Seelenfeuer schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem Magus jetzt kurz vor lvl 20 und im PvP stellt grad die Combi DoTs + AE-Interrupt eine gute Waffe dar, um die Gegner an den Dots sterben zu lassen. Platziert eure Dämonen in die häufigsten Laufwege, meist laufen Eure gedotten Gegner vor Euch weg Richtung next-Healer. Auf dem Weg treffen sie dann Euren Dämon währen ihr sie weiter mit den Instands beim Laufen behagt. Sind sie beim Heiler (und so gut wie schon tot), verpasst ihr ihnen dann noch den AE-Interrupt damit der Heiler ruhig ist und das ding ist gegesssen. Klappt fast jedes mal. Dannach könnt ihr noch dem Heiler ein paar DoTs verpassen samt AE-DoT (falls noch mehr Gegner in der Gegend sein sollten) und dann nix wie aus dem Staub (schauen das der AE-Root rdy ist) machen bevor ihr gefocusst werdet.
> 
> Geskillt bin ich auch auf Wandel, wegen der medium-range. Ist ein guter Kompromiss für Szenarien und PvE-Instanzen bzw. publicQuests. Ich überlege aber die ersten 4 Punkte in Dämonologie zu skillen, um die Dämonen instand beschwören zu können.


Äh... Meistens killen die den Dämon aber wenn sie de sehn und der Zugehörige magus 50 Meter wegsteht.. Aeh Fuß^^ Schritt.. xD


----------



## Seik (27. September 2008)

Ich scheine da wirklich was falsch zu machen, die DoTs, die ich den Leuten verpassen kann zwingen keinen Heiler wirklich tätig werden zu müssen. DPS-technisch kommt mit den DoTs leider nicht wirklich etwas zusammen - 150 Punkte AE-Schaden in 20 Sekunden sorgen nur dafür, dass man am Ende in der Statistik gut dasteht. Jemand der im Damage-Fokus steht wird kaum wegen der DoTs das Zeitliche segnen - bis dahin ist der DoT vielleicht zwei oder dreimal aktiv geworden. Und jemand, der nicht im Fokus anderer steht kann den Schaden durch die DoTs mehr oder weniger ignorieren bzw. holt sich irgendwann einmal, wenn der Heiler gerade Zeit hat, nebenbei einen HoT ab.

(habe ich an anderer Stelle schon mal geschrieben)
Damit ein DoT Sinn ergibt sollte er im Vergleich zu einem direkten Schadensspruch deutlich mehr Schaden machen (bei gleicher Castzeit und Kosten).
Als Beispiel mal den Hexenjäger (die Daten habe ich gerade im Kopf):
Ein Hexenjäger baut Anschuldigungen auf (max. fünf) und kann diese in zwei Skills nutzen - der eine nennt sich "Absolution" (Sofort-Schaden), der andere "Brenne Ketzer!" (ein DoT).
Gleiche Kosten und gleiche Castzeit - daher kann man das ganz gut vergleichen.
Auf Stufe 20 macht:
- Absolution = 270 Sofort-Schaden
- Brenne Ketzer! = 660 in 10 Sekunden

Obwohl der DoT mehr als doppelt soviel Schaden macht setzt man ihn eher weniger ein, weil der Sofort-Schaden in den meisten Fällen effektiver ist. Es kommt eben nicht nur auf die Schadenshöhe an, sondern auch wann und wie man ihn einsetzen kann.
Es geht dabei nicht um den Vergleich Hexenjäger <-> Magus, sondern um die Effektitvität von DoTs!

Zum Dämonen: damit ich den Dämonen auf halben Weg zwischen den gegnerischen Heilern und der Front plazieren kann, muss ich mich selber reichlich in Gefahr begeben, dafür macht der Dämon einfach nicht genug Schaden. Im T2-Bereich geht das aus meiner Sicht gar nicht mehr, weil man einfach nicht ahnen kann wohin sich der Pulk als nächstes bewegt.


----------



## NikonTaerar (27. September 2008)

Bin mit meinem Maga nun auf Level 20 und irgendwie finde ich mangelt es mir am Schaden. Im Szenario sehe ich Schwarzorks mit Level 19 die so bei 50k Schaden rumschleichen. Wenn ich richtig gut Spiele mit Full Dots und Co komme ich mager so eben auf 30k -.-.

Wodran bitte liegt das ? Ach und Solo gegen Meele Klasse no Way niemals mache ich das wieder -.-


----------



## Seik (27. September 2008)

NikonTaerar schrieb:


> Ach und Solo gegen Meele Klasse no Way niemals mache ich das wieder -.-


Das ist ein anderes Problem dieser Klasse. Eigentlich gilt bei WAR das Stein, Schere, Papier Prinzip - jede Klasse wird durch eine andere geschlagen, schlägt aber selber ebenfalls eine bestimmte Klasse. Beim Magus habe ich die Klasse noch nicht gefunden gegen die wir gut sind:

- Tanks = bemerken den Schaden vermutlich nicht einmal, den wir austeilen
- Nahkämpfer = unser größter Feind, säbelt einen auseinander bevor man auch nur "verdammt" sagen kann
- Fernkämpfer = klappt noch am besten, aber gegen einen Feuermagier hat man auch nicht den Hauch einer Chance
- Heiler = verpasst sich einen Instant-HoT und kann gegen uns als einzige Klasse sogar in die Offensive gehen

Die größte Stärke ist noch der Sofort-AE-DoT, aber dafür muss man auf 65 ft. heran, was meistens einem Todesurteil gleicht. Die T2-Scenarien sind ein derartiges Gewusel, dass das ab und an sogar funktioniert, aber was es bringt oder ob es überhaupt was bringt - da habe ich im Moment so meine Zweifel. Vor allem wenn ich sehe, was für Schadenszahlen hochlaufen, wenn mir andere Klassen einen DoT verpassen.


----------



## Taroth (28. September 2008)

Seien wir einfach mal ehrlich der Magus ist wohl kaum die Lieblingsklasse der Entwickler wenn man mal nur vom Dmg ausgeht. Aber ich spiel den hauptsächlich wegen seinem Hintergrund. Da ich mehr auf düstere Dinge abfahre find ich die Sache mit dem Seelenverkauf richtig genial und ich hoffe einfach mal das die den Magus verbessern notwendig wäre es definitiv die DoT's brauchen auf jeden Fall viel mehr dmg und die direct Dmg skills könnten auch nen bissl Feuer unterm Hintern vertragen. Spaß machts trotzdem....


----------



## NikonTaerar (29. September 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Seien wir einfach mal ehrlich der Magus ist wohl kaum die Lieblingsklasse der Entwickler wenn man mal nur vom Dmg ausgeht. Aber ich spiel den hauptsächlich wegen seinem Hintergrund. Da ich mehr auf düstere Dinge abfahre find ich die Sache mit dem Seelenverkauf richtig genial und ich hoffe einfach mal das die den Magus verbessern notwendig wäre es definitiv die DoT's brauchen auf jeden Fall viel mehr dmg und die direct Dmg skills könnten auch nen bissl Feuer unterm Hintern vertragen. Spaß machts trotzdem....




Ich hoffe Stark das sich Myth oder Goa dazu mal durchringen. Also Dot sollte schon mmindest 100 pro tick haben und nicht 40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mentario (29. September 2008)

Hiho spiele auch nen Magus

Muss sagen wenn man so wie ich keine Qeusts mehr hat und dann mit Lvl 18 ins elfen gebiet rüberschaut macht es mächtig viel spaß 4 mobs oderso kurz aufs pet zu laden, dann kegel-ae, ae-debuff, ae-dot, 2 target dds spamen. Das is schon recht witzig bringt aber effektiv genau NIX ^^

RVR lol..... mich lachen lvl 15 ordnungs spieler einfach nur aus, keine chance -.- es sei denn sie rennen weg dann kannich ne halbe stunde lang hinter her rennen und dann bekomm ich sogar rps wenner nicht in sicherheit kommt in der zeit.... 

MYTHIC!!! PLS BALANCE!!!!


----------



## LionTamer (29. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> hinzukommt das ich Null bock habe jeden kampf oder/entvernungswechsel nen neues pet beschwören zu müssen..



Das mit dem Petwechsel kannst eh vergessen, weil die Dämonen in den späteren Leveln fast nur noch über die Meisterschaftspunkte steigen.

Bin jetzt Lvl 17 und hab entsprechend n Lvl 17 Flamer sowie 2 Lvl 14 Horros, weil ich bisher alles in den Pfad des Wandels gesteckt hab.

Eigentlich hätte ich gedacht, daß meine Horros Lvl 11 wären, weil ich der Meinung war, daß ab den Meisterschaftspunkten die anderen Dämonen nicht mehr mitsteigen, aber vllt hat man es nachträglich geändert, damit nicht autom. 2 Dämonen völlig nutzlos werden.

Oder ich war vorher falsch informiert.......


----------



## Osnej (1. Oktober 2008)

Also ich weiß ja nicht ob ich irgendwie ganz anders zocke als der rest...
im T2 bin ich momentan dam- mäßig meist unter den top3 und in sachen exp unter den ersten 5....
klar is der dam nicht groß aber ich seh ihn auch nciht als nuker sondern als supporter. ich dotte alle zu, roote wo es was zu rooten gibt, störe die heiler und beschäftige die lighttanks...
an beschäftigung mangelt es bei mir nicht...
nur steh ich als magi in der hinsicht meist alleine da....
hab noch keinen anderen magus gesehen der im ranking annähernd an mich rankam...


----------



## Jalag (3. Oktober 2008)

Für Burg Verteidigungen find ich den magus als fast unersätzlich. Den wie auch schon bei Daoc kann man auch durch die Tore bomben. 
Kommt der Gegner dann noch durch das Tor einfach 2 etagen höher stehen und den raum darunter mit seinen kleinen helferchen vollstellen. 3-4 stück gehen wegen der abklingzeit von 15 sek. dann ne kleine sichtluke sich suchen und die darunter liegenden ziele ins visier nehmen und die ae-sprüche ablassen.
Im Szenario heisst die devise unauffällig sich zu verhalten 2. reihe stehen am besten mit einem hindernis noch vor sich. sollte doch was an euch ran kommen: wegkicken, zu dotten, wurzeln, hoffen das die wurzeln etwas halten. im falle von skills in dämo orangene flammen anschalten. Am besten isses natürlich wenn ihr nen tank und nen heiler dabei habt das erleichtert natürlich alles.
Allgemein denke ich braucht der magus leben leben und nochmals leben ob im pvp oder pve. Dadurch halte ich doch recht viel aus so das ich auch ohne probs 4 2lvl höherige mobs im pve z.b. ohne probs bomben kann und trotzdem noch mit 2k leben aus dem kampf gehen.


----------



## Katalmacht (3. Oktober 2008)

In meinen Augen ist der Magus ne extrem tödliche(nicht unbedingt im sinne von DMG, manche hier kennen nämlich nix anders) Waffe den ich aber ohne es Arrogant zu meinen nur Erfahrenen Spieler empfehle.

Die Klasse hatt soviel tolle Sachen sie kann einfach alles, Gut auf hoher Range, mittler Range, und auch sehr gut im Nahkampf absolut perfekt.
Vorallem und das gefällt mir am besten, kann er sich aus fast allen Situationen irgendwie rauswinden hatt sehr viel Sachen die im überleben sichern was auch ein großer Unterschied zu den reinen DD Klassen ist.
Sie erfoglreich zu spielen kann durchaus einige Fingerverenker bedeuten aber der Magus ist die Klasse die ich lange gesucht habe und ich hab genug getestet.

Und ja mit dem Magus kann man durchaus "Roxxxxorn"^^^wer das braucht, allerdings steckt Arbeit dahinter also möchtegern ROxxor : Spielt ne andere Klasse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Addiction (9. Oktober 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist der Magus ne extrem tödliche Waffe den ich aber ohne es Arrogant zu meinen nur Erfahrenen Spieler empfehle.
> 
> Die Klasse hatt soviel tolle Sachen sie kann einfach alles, Gut auf hoher Range, mittler Range, und auch sehr gut im Nahkampf absolut perfekt.
> Vorallem und das gefällt mir am besten, kann er sich aus fast allen Situationen irgendwie rauswinden hatt sehr viel Sachen die im überleben sichern was auch ein großer Unterschied zu den reinen DD Klassen ist.
> ...




versteht sich von selbst, das nur du bis jetzt geblickt hast, wie der magus funktioniert und rest hier alles blinsen sind. solltest du mit dem magus auch nur in irgendeiner situation roxxorn, dann such dir doch bitte einfach mal richtige gegner und keine opfer. der magus ist schwach und schlichtweg in sich noch nicht rund. da muss was getan werden (mehr dmg oder bedeutend mehr defense etc.).


----------



## Katalmacht (9. Oktober 2008)

Addiction schrieb:


> versteht sich von selbst, das nur du bis jetzt geblickt hast, wie der magus funktioniert und rest hier alles blinsen sind. solltest du mit dem magus auch nur in irgendeiner situation roxxorn, dann such dir doch bitte einfach mal richtige gegner und keine opfer. der magus ist schwach und schlichtweg in sich noch nicht rund. da muss was getan werden (mehr dmg oder bedeutend mehr defense etc.).



Hast dir jetzt extra nen Acount erstellt um uns mitzuteilen das du deinen Magus nicht spielen kannst oder dir was anderes erwartest hast?
Tja tut mir leid aber ich komme woll besser klar mit ihm als du.

lg


----------



## Addiction (10. Oktober 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Hast dir jetzt extra nen Acount erstellt um uns mitzuteilen das du deinen Magus nicht spielen kannst oder dir was anderes erwartest hast?
> Tja tut mir leid aber ich komme woll besser klar mit ihm als du.
> 
> lg



ich denke eher du hast nichts gefunden um deinen unsinn weiter zu untermauern und kommst nun mit dem erstellungsflame. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es gibt immer einen ersten post, aber das muss ich einem pro wie dir ja nicht erklaeren. 

es sagte im uebrigen keiner hier, das er nicht mit dem char zurecht kommt. solltest du das gelesene nicht verstanden haben, sag bescheid. ich erklaers dir gern nochmal in einfacheren saetzen.


----------



## Runir (10. Oktober 2008)

Also ich muss mich auch denen anschließen, die den Magus toll finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist es auch nicht schlimm das er im Vergleich zu anderen Castern/DD´s vom Single Target Schaden nicht mithalten kann. Er spielt sich einfach anders als die anderen Charaktere. 
Sicher kann man noch einiges verbessern, aber ich denke das ist bei vielen Klassen so.
Der Magus kann in einigen Situationen richtig auftrumpfen und in anderen hat er das nachsehen, so ist das nunmal. Mourkain BG z.B. spiele ich mit meiner momentan Lvl 17 Maga am liebsten, da die Stärken dort richtig zur Geltung kommen. Viele Leute auf einem Haufen ist wirklich das Optimum, Ae Dots rein, paar single Dots, rooten, eventuell nochmal den AEGeistdebuff nachcasten und dann ran und bisserl das Tentakel schwingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genau diese Art Damage macht es den Heilern so schwer, denn ein einziges Target, am besten noch nen Tank kriegste kaum kaputt wenn er support bekommt. Während die aber den einen heilen tickt bei vielen anderen schon der Schaden weiter. Gezieltes Heiler unterbrechen kommt auch noch dazu. Also man hat auf jedenfall immer gut zu tun.

Freue mich schon, noch 2 oder 3 Level, dann gibt es diese Saat, ähnlich wie bei WoW tickt diese und nach 15 Sek. gibts AE Schaden.

Fakt ist, wer hohen Single Target Schaden machen möchte, sollte besser einen anderen Char spielen. Wer gerne flexibel spielt, Damage macht und supportet ist beim Magus sicher richtig.

Einzige was auch ich zugeben muss, ist das die Dämonen noch ein bisserl schwach auf der Brust sind, da könnte man wirklich noch ein wenig dran feilen.


----------



## Sethek (10. Oktober 2008)

Der Magus hat derzeit schon noch ein paar Probleme in meinen Augen.

Zum einen ist seine Rolle nicht klar umrissen - defensiver Fernkämpfer? Was genau soll damit gemeint sein?
Derzeit präsentiert sich das als Mischmasch aus survivability (EIN Rüstungsbuff und im Nahkampfbaum der Aegis des orangen Feuers bei gleichen Grund-HP und Widerstand wie andere Fernkämpfer), CC und AE/Dot-Schaden.

Soweit kann ich damit eigentlich gut leben - zwar hat so ziemlich jeder DD einen CC, der effektiver ist, als das pendant vom Magus, aber bei der schieren Masse an hartem, softem und quasi-CC kommt ihm sonst niemand gleich.

Aber: Zum einen passt der DoT-Schaden in meinen Augen nicht - der skaliert einfach zu schlecht mit Intelligenz (Ausnahme: infernalischer Stoß). Mir ist zwar klar, daß bei den DoTs die balance besonders kritisch ist (Stichwort: DoT overload), aber derzeit ist es klar zu wenig, was an Schaden ankommt.
Zum anderen finde ich, daß chaotic rift aus dem Dämobaum raus und als Kernfähigkeit reinkommen müsste - das ist in organisierten Gruppen einfach der "be all, end all"-Zauber des Magus. Dadurch, daß er sich in einem Baum versteckt, macht man zwei von drei skillungsschwerpunkten schlicht unattraktiv.

Ansonsten ist der Magus echt schwer zu spielen, da geb ich katalmacht recht. Wobei ich persönlich Erzmagier und Schamane noch einen Tick anspruchsvoller sehe, wenn man wirklich mit Waaagh/weißer Magie jongliert. (Sprich: mit dem Magus kam ich gut klar in der beta, mit Erzmagier hab ich beim Versuch, Heilung/schaden zu mischen, er nicht so glänzen können *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Addiction (10. Oktober 2008)

Runir schrieb:


> Also ich muss mich auch denen anschließen, die den Magus toll finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




beim ersten punkt gehts mir btw genau wie dir. auch mir macht der magus spass.

beim zweiten ansatz muss ich dir leider wiedersprechen. um singleschaden geht es mir nicht. ganz normal das dort der reine caster besser ist. aber selbst wenn es um ae geht, hat hier der mage die viel besseren karten in der hand. tjo bleibt also das supporten. ja was supporte ich denn, ausser koerperresi verteilen, was jemand anderes nicht viel besser koennte? eigentlich nichts, oder vergesse ich hier irgendwas? und wie gesagt, das der wenige schaden mit guter defense begruendet wird, kann nicht sein, denn die hat ein magus beim besten willen auch nicht.

joar zu den pets muss man wirklich nix sagen. lvl28 pet und singlecast crit von ganzen 36 ist schlichtweg laecherlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Katalmacht (11. Oktober 2008)

Support Skills sind :

Snare,AE Root,Knockback,AE Interupt,Stun (der kleine Dämon), klar solche Sachen haben andere chars auch aber das sind für mich Support Fähigkeiten.

Zum anderen sind die ganzen AE und Single DoTs fidne ich auch als "Support"DMG Fähigkeiten einzustufen weil sie eben unterstüzend DMG machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Deffensive steht dafür das er ausser seinen DoTs und den paar weitreichenden Single Sprüchen eher reagiert als agiert, und das macht er eben mit den oben genannten Fähigkeiten je nach Situation.

So kan man das glaube ich definieren in der Praxis machts natürlich jeder etwas anders und je nach Spiel-Skill-Weise.

Und wenn den halben Tag lang immer der Eisenbrecher mit den 2 Weißen Löwen auf einen einen zugestürmmt kommen naja dan liegt man so oder so nur im dreck.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Scheibe ist irgendwie ne Zielscheibe für Assist Trains....


lg


----------



## Sethek (11. Oktober 2008)

Bei aller Zustimmung zum "super Spielgefühl" - bleibt trotzdem, daß die DoTs witzlos skalieren. Klare Angstentscheidung, weil DoT-Schaden der ist, der nicht so leicht als "zu stark" auffällt, bei DD ist das anders. Wenn DoTs nur nen Tick zu stark sind, dann wirst Du eine Schwemme an DoT-overlaod-setups finden, die einfach alles bashen - sie daher aber einfach viel zu schwach zu machen ist keine Lösung.

Ausserdem gibts keine Karriere derzeit, die gleich 2 vermurkste Meisterschaftspfade hat.
Squigtreiber hat den unprallen Pfad des Stechens, der Auserkorene hat einen ziemlich mauen dread-Pfad - und beim Magus? Führt im highlevel-Bereich die Plazierung vom rift dazu, daß changing- oder havocbuilds schlicht nicht konkurrenzfähig sind.

Das, mit Verlaub, kotzt mich ziemlich an. Mir gefiel changing beim leveln und in den t1/t2-Szenarien sehr sehr gut.

Und was die Zielpriorität angeht - jo, die Scheibe IST ein Nachteil. Selbst, wenn man aufpasst, daß man kein tab-target wird, also immer jemanden zwischen sich und Zerg hat, wird man in randomszenarien weit häufiger gefocused als jeder Heiler. Geht und ging zumindest mir so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seik (11. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Und was die Zielpriorität angeht - jo, die Scheibe IST ein Nachteil. Selbst, wenn man aufpasst, daß man kein tab-target wird, also immer jemanden zwischen sich und Zerg hat, wird man in randomszenarien weit häufiger gefocused als jeder Heiler. Geht und ging zumindest mir so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ein klarer Nachteil gegenüber dem Maschinisten. Man muss nur darauf achten wie häufig es denen gelingt direkt zwischen uns herumzulaufen und dabei mehr oder weniger unbehelligt zu bleiben, meistens wird es einem erst dadurch bewusst, dass man im Stacheldraht steckt. Selbst wenn man auf diese Klasse versucht zu achten ertappe ich mich immer wieder dabei einen übersehen zu haben. 
Und um das ganze noch zu erschweren wird dem Grenadier-Pfad (entspricht dem Wandel) per Taktik ermöglicht aus der Masse heraus zu agieren und die AE-DoTs aus ~100 ft. einzusetzen. Damit ist man quasi chancenlos die kleinen Kerle gezielt aufs Korn zu nehmen.
Umgekehrt steht ich selber meistens schnell im Fokus, wenn ich mich der 65 ft. Marke nähere, versuche ich selbst mal in die gegnerischen Reihen vorzustossen ist das fast immer ein Himmelfahrtskommando.

Selbst wenn der Maschinist zu 100% die gleichen Skills hätte wie der Magus wäre er gegenüber diesem im Vorteil, einfach weil er unauffällig ist. Genau das sollte in den Skills berücksichtigt werden. Die Skills sind aber nicht gleich, der Maschinist macht mehr Schaden, kann mit seinem Moral sehr früh und auch sehr weit kicken (was ich persönlich totalen Mist finde, wenn dadurch Sofort-Tode möglich sind) und sein Snare ist einfach(er) einsetzbar.

Zum Snare:
Das Verlangsamen ist ganz sicher keine Spezialität des Magus. Umständlicher geht es doch fast nicht mehr, erst einen DoT verpassen (was ja noch auf Entfernung geht), um den Gegner dann im Nahkampf durch einen weiteren Skill verlangsamen zu können - zumindest gegen Ziele die einen verfolgen viel zu umständlich. Der Maschinist muss einfach nur mit seinem Schraubschlüssel zuhauen und gut ist.
Und warum kann die Zauberin auf Entfernung verlangsamen, wenn wir doch die CC-Spezialisten sind?

Ob nun DoTs oder AE-DoTs oder auch CC, in "seinem" Fachbereich ist der Magus jedenfalls nicht die beste und schon gar nicht die erste Wahl.

Zum Rift:
Würde fast drauf wetten, dass es da noch eine Anpassung zu unseren Ungunsten geben wird!


----------



## Addiction (11. Oktober 2008)

@katalmacht: es geht net um die faehigkeiten, die du da so schoen aufzaehlst. die sind jedem magusspieler sicher bewusst. es geht darum, das genau die faehigkeiten von jeder anderen klasse genauso und im speziellen sogar besser gemacht werden koennen. aus diesem grund finde ich den magus schlichtweg zu schwach im gesammten. der klare sinn der klasse fehlt halt deswegen.

den beiden zwischen uns kann ich da nur zustimmen.


----------



## Seik (12. Oktober 2008)

PvP hat sich für meinen Magus erst einmal erledigt. Es macht einfach keinen Spass mehr, wenn man sieht wie hilflos man ab spätestens dem T3-Bereich ist. 
Man kann nicht gegen eine einzige Klasse gewinnen, geht einfach nicht. Selbst wenn der Gegner noch so angeschlagen ist - man rennt oder man ist tot. Ohne Heiler im Hintergrund schafft man es nicht einmal zu flüchten, wenn der andere einen hartnäckig verfolgt. Während erste Situation ja noch zu vertreten ist in einem PvP-Gruppen Spiel ist die letzte definitiv nicht mehr akzeptabel für DIE CC-Klasse.
Wenn ich schon nicht gewinnen kann, dann will ich wenigstens genügend Möglichkeiten haben den anderen davon abzuhalten mich auszuschalten. Aber wenn beides nicht geht, dann ist Frust vorprogrammiert.

Und mittlerweile ist es mir egal, ob man tatsächlich was "bewegen" kann als Magus, entscheidend ist, dass ich nicht den Eindruck habe! Es ist einfach nur noch frustrierend.

Die Nebeneffekte der Skills sind mehr oder weniger nicht vorhanden, bleibt also nur der Schaden und der ist einfach nur noch lächerlich. DoTs die mit 40 ticken, während man selber welche eingeschenkt bekommt, die den 10-fachen Schaden oder sogar mehr machen.
Wenn ich sehe, dass in T3-Szenarien andere Klassen 100k+ Schaden und 10+ Kills haben und die im Level auch noch unter einem sind, dann fragt man sich wohl nicht zu Unrecht was die eigenen 50k und 1-2 Kills wohl so gebracht haben.
Und bevor jetzt andere wieder ankommen, ich bin aber vom Schaden her immer ganz oben mit dabei und habe 15 Kills: wenn wirklich mal ein anderer Magus da war (was selten genug der Fall war), dann kann ich nicht behaupten, dass der sich wirklich besser geschlagen hat.

Ich habe es lange genug versucht, aber jetzt habe ich die Nase gestrichen voll! Ich spiele, um Spass zu haben und den bietet diese Klasse im PvP nur dann, wenn man die letzten Stufen des entsprechenden Tier-Bereichs erreicht hat.


----------



## Katalmacht (13. Oktober 2008)

Addiction schrieb:


> @katalmacht: es geht net um die faehigkeiten, die du da so schoen aufzaehlst. die sind jedem magusspieler sicher bewusst. es geht darum, das genau die faehigkeiten von jeder anderen klasse genauso und im speziellen sogar besser gemacht werden koennen. aus diesem grund finde ich den magus schlichtweg zu schwach im gesammten. der klare sinn der klasse fehlt halt deswegen.
> 
> den beiden zwischen uns kann ich da nur zustimmen.



Ja mittlerweile seh ich es auch schon so vorallem in T3 kann man nicht mehr viel ausrichten und nur immer Massen AE DoTs spammen um am DMG ganz oben zu stehen gibt mir nicht wirklich was, in T2 war das echt super da und in T2 open RVR hab ich zahlreiche Duelle gegen gleichlvlige und höhere Klassen aller Art gewonnen aber nun bin ich momentan nur Opfer egal wie gut man spielt , ich warte erstmal auch ab und hab spass mit der Hexenkriegerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Daddelopi (13. Oktober 2008)

ist vieleicht etwas OT aber ich wollte jetzt nicht extra nen thread dafür aufmachen,

jedesmal wenn ich beim trainer stehe stellt sich mir folgende frage : Was ist Segen des Tzeentch ??

Wenn man sich mal die lvl 31 taktik beständieg Ägide anschaut steht darin das Sie die wirkungsdauer von dem Spruch um 10 sekunden erhöht...aber den Spruch gibts nich beim Trainer, nich im Meisterschaftspfad..also woher dann??

mfg daddel


----------



## Sethek (13. Oktober 2008)

Daddelopi schrieb:


> ist vieleicht etwas OT aber ich wollte jetzt nicht extra nen thread dafür aufmachen,
> 
> jedesmal wenn ich beim trainer stehe stellt sich mir folgende frage : Was ist Segen des Tzeentch ??
> 
> ...



Gute Frage. Boon of Tzeentch ist eine Fähigkeit des Zeloten, die aber keine Dauer hat.
Bin da auch noch nicht dahintergekommen, um ehrlich zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Addiction (13. Oktober 2008)

@katalmacht: joar kann ich gut nachvollziehen. persoehnlich bleibe ich aber noch beim magus. der pve teil bietet mir in war einfach zu wenig, um den 3. char anzufangen. desweiteren mag ich den surfer noch auf 40 sehen. auch wenn ich net glaub, das es ohne hilfe von mythic da besser wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daddelopi (13. Oktober 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> ...und in T2 open RVR hab ich zahlreiche Duelle gegen gleichlvlige und höhere Klassen aller Art gewonnen




sollte es wirklich möglich sein mit dem minmalen damage den der magus zur verfügung hat in einem duell ( also wirklich 1on1 ohne heiler sonstwas) gegen höher oder gleichleveliger zu gewinnen dann verate mir bitte wie, evtl mach ich ja auch was falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . nutzt du tränke ? ich komme meistens nichmal dazu die dots anzubringen schon segne ich das zeitliche, hab 5,2k life resis so zwischen 200-300 und knapp 200 widerstand, wandel geskillt


----------



## Katalmacht (14. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> '
> ZEIG ES MIR ! BIIITE !






Daddelopi schrieb:


> sollte es wirklich möglich sein mit dem minmalen damage den der magus zur verfügung hat in einem duell ( also wirklich 1on1 ohne heiler sonstwas) gegen höher oder gleichleveliger zu gewinnen dann verate mir bitte wie, evtl mach ich ja auch was falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es waren Weiße Löwen, Feuerzauberer,Schattenkrieger,Maschinisten 20 -21 ich LVL 20, die Sache lief meist so das ich sie vorher gesehn habe bin oft versteckt unter den Vorsprüngen in der Nähe der Burg im Schattental rumgehockt, und auch beim rumlaufen war ich meistens der Angreifer weil ich meine Kamera dauernt drehe.

Also ich hab sofort meinen rosa Horror beschwört und auf Angriff, dan sofort  unheilvolle Verwandlung - violettes Feuer - näher ran - Magie erkennen - Tumult - krümmenter Stoß - nochmal DoT - violettes Feuer  ganz ran - infernalischer Stoß und dan mit Dämonenschlund und Feuer finishen evt nochmal die DoTs nachcasten aber meist hab ich vorallem bei Nahkämpfer nur Dämonenschlund gespammt und bei Fernkämpfer wenn ich nicht ran kamm auch mal flimmernetes rotes Feuer.

Meisterschaft hab ich alles in Verwüstung.
Muss aber auch dazu sagen das ich so ziemlich bestmögliches Eqip anhabe darauf achte ich immer

Das hatt gegen andere DD Klassen sogut wie immer geklappt gegen Tanks und Heiler natürlich nicht.


----------



## Daddelopi (16. Oktober 2008)

gibts eigentlich irgendwelche statements der entwickler bezüglich bevorstehender änderungen (vieleicht ein us-forum oder so)? so langsam verlässt mich nämlich auch die lust an meinem magus und ich würd gern wissen ob sich da in absehbarer zukunft noch was ändert oder ob ich ihn einmotte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irgendwo müssen sie ja die ganzen vorschläge der spieler sammeln um die sie das spiel ständig erweitern


----------



## Seik (16. Oktober 2008)

Von offizieller Seite gibt es meines Wissens nichts. Im Onlinewelten-Forum sagte jemand, dass Mythic der Magus selbst nicht gefallen würde. Kurz vor der Open Beta wurden hastig noch gravierende Änderungen eingeführt, die zum einen nicht richtig getestet waren und zum anderen nicht der Weisheit letzter Schuss sind.

Ob dem wirklich so ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Eins aber ist auffällig, kleine Abweichungen (in Form des Maschinisten) haben größere Auswirkungen als ich mir das hätte vorstellen können. Der Maschinist (meiner ist allerdings erst 18) spielt sich bereits um einiges angenehmer, was nichts daran ändert, dass beide Klassen überarbeitet werden müssen. 
AE-DoTs sind schön und gut, aber der Schaden sollte trotzdem hoch genug sein, dass der Gegner ihn auch spürt und genau das ist im Moment eher nicht der Fall. Das meiste wird schlichtweg durch den Widerstand aufgefressen, nicht selten bleiben von einem 40er Schadenstick nur 15 Punkte "echter" Schaden übrig. 
Leider fallen die meisten auf die sichtbaren Zahlen im Kampf oder den Szenario-Abschlussbericht herein (der eh reichlich verbuggt ist), zieht man dort realistischerweise die Hälfte (evtl. sogar 2/3) ab sollte auch der letzte Pro-Magus-Ruf verstummen. Andere Klassen sind davon lange nicht so stark betroffen, weil der Widerstand ein absoluter Abzug ist - wer sehr hohen dafür selten Schaden macht ist am wenigsten betroffen, beim Magus sieht das leider genau umgekehrt aus. Warum Mythic im Spiel den Bruttoschaden anzeigt wird wohl ein Geheimnis bleiben, vermutlich sieht es einfach toll aus ... oder sie haben selbst gemerkt, dass bei einem Magus häufig einstellige Zahlen oder gar Nullen auftauchen würden.

Leider sind aber auch die CC-Fähigkeiten nichts was die Welt den Atem anhalten läßt - auch hier wird er durch die anderen Klassen überboten, überwiegend sogar durch die Nuker - was mehr als ein Schlag ins Gesicht ist.

Die tollen Tipps, wie man den Magus auszurüsten hat sind ja schön und gut, helfen im Endeffekt aber kaum. Zum einen kann das jede Klasse, ja, auch ein Nuker muss nicht nur Schaden machen, auch dort schadet ein wenig Widerstand nicht - die paar Punkte mehr Schaden, wenn man nur auf INT geht sind absolut zu vernachlässigen. Zum anderen hilft es auch nicht wirklich viel. Wer einen Feuermagier/Zauberer spielt, der weiss, das ein Magus/Maschinist ohne aufmerksame Heilerunterstützung zu den am leichtesten zu besiegenden Klassen gehört (neben Squigtreiba und Schattenkrieger).


----------



## Phhôbôs (16. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm...also ich bin/war (hab die lvl 21 grenze mitlerweile überschritten)
Immer Platz 1. im Moukadin Tempel....meiste Kills, 20k dmg vor der reinen castern und...1-2 Tode...
Im Offenen Feld ist der Magus nicht soooo effektiv aber...trotzdem find ich die dots i.o. , n bisschen mehr dmg wäre zwar nicht schlecht.

Der Dämon... DER DÄMON ist Imba!!!! Sowas von IMBAROXXOROVERPOWEREDUNBALANCEDHARDCORESCHNECKENPIMPERFANZEULTRAKILL
So...etz ist es raus. *seuftz*

1. Der Dämon kann vor Kampfbeginn gesetzt werden, danach reg ich meine Aktionspunkte und werf mich mit wilem Rumgepeitsche in Getümel. Währendessen spendiert er mir Schaden, ohne dass ich Aktionspunkte verliere! Und er stört Caster...so langsam schiesst der Rosa Horror nun auch wieder nicht!

Ausserdem...
In meinen Augen ist der magus zu Hälfte Nahkampfmagier...jo! Dämonenschlund und die Dämonenpeitsche sind ja sowas von Imba...im Nahkampf bersiege ich jeden BW und vielleicht sogar noch mehr...Aber irgendwie seit ihr alle zu blöd um das zu raffen...L2P (Sry...bin normalerweise nicht so aber mich ärgert dass alle über den Magus herfallen aber keinen hat verstanden was mit Defensivmagier gemeint ist...zomfg)

MFG 

PS: Kriegt das ja nicht in den falschen Hals.


----------



## Sethek (16. Oktober 2008)

Phhôbôs schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie seit ihr alle zu blöd um das zu raffen...L2P





> PS: Kriegt das ja nicht in den falschen Hals.



Ich will Dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber: gehts noch?

Naja, mich störts nicht großartig, ich war auch mal in der Pubertät.
Vermutlich hätt ich damals auch ein Havocspec im Nahkampf gespielt (oder aber den ungeskillten Horror benutzt, wohlgemerkt, den Distanzkämpfer im Mourkain-tausend-Ecken-Tempel).

Ne, ich kommentier den Erguß nicht weiter, sonst werd ich nur bösartig.


----------



## Seik (16. Oktober 2008)

Phhôbôs schrieb:


> :
> PS: Kriegt das ja nicht in den falschen Hals.


Habe Deinen Beitrag mal auf das Sinnvolle zusammen gekürzt.

Mit einem Punkt hast Du aber Recht, der Dämon ist in der Tat IMBA, leider nicht im positiven Sinne. 
Und zum Thema Caster stören - wen denn? Die meisten Srpüche sind instant oder benötigen nur eine Sekunde.

Ansonsten sind natürlich alle zu blöde und nur Du kannst mit dem Magus umgehen, Dir gelingt es auch die Mechaniken des Spiels zu kippen.

Es ist natürlich möglich, dass ich tatsächlich mit dem Magus nicht umgehen kann - will ich gar nicht bestreiten. Eigenartig ist nur, dass ich in den Szenarien NIE auf so SUPA-IMBA-ROxxOR wie Dich treffe - wenn überhaupt mal ein Magus da ist, dann sieht das Ergebnis meistens so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile habe ich eine Sammlung von über 250 Screenshots. Jedes Mal wenn ich mit meinem Magus im Szenario unterwegs war oder wenn ich, wie in diesem Fall, mal auf einen getroffen bin, habe ich einen Screenshot erstellt. Eben um mich mit anderen vergleichen zu können und zu sehen, ob ich tatsächlich zu blöde bin. Der Nutzen sei einmal dahin gestellt, aber auf keinem davon erweckt der Magus den Eindruck "imba" zu sein.
Edit: der Schadensrekort liegt bei knapp 70k. Auf den ersten Blick ganz nett, aber in anbetracht der Bruttoschadensproblematik schon etwas relativiert und wenn man weiss, dass im gleichen Szenario der Schadensrekord bei 265k lag und insgesamt sechs BW/Src über 150k Schaden gemacht haben, dann ist es nicht mehr ganz so beeindruckend. Die 70k lagen im unteren Mittelfeld.


----------



## Katalmacht (17. Oktober 2008)

In T2 ist er auch sehr gut aber in T3 ändert sich das schlagartig.


----------



## Daddelopi (18. Oktober 2008)

ICh weiß nicht ob Ihrs schon gelesen habt aber auf der offiziellen Seite steht unter anderem folgendes :




> Okay, das war ein Scherz, wir sind noch längst nicht fertig. Im Laufe des letzten Monats hat sich das Team sämtliche Karrieren angeschaut und eine Liste der Probleme aufgestellt, mit denen wir uns befassen müssen. *Fast* jede Karriere wird Änderungen und viel Zuwendung erfahren. Nur einige wenige dieser Änderungen werden als Beschneidung der Fähigkeiten einer Karriere einzustufen sein. Das Kampf & Karrieren-Team hat sich den letzten Monat über mit den vorzunehmenden Änderungen beschäftigt und sich dabei auf verschiedene Arten von Verbesserungen konzentriert, nicht darauf, Fähigkeiten zu entfernen oder zu schwächen. Ich werde hier nicht ins Detail gehen, aber die weitaus meisten Karrieren werden davon nur profitieren. Natürlich werden wir weiterhin alle Klassendaten überwachen und verfolgen, so dass es wie in jedem anderen MMORPG immer wieder Änderungen an den Karrieren geben wird.
> 
> Damit bin ich fast am Ende meines ersten Berichtes zur Lage des Spiels angelangt und ich hoffe, dass ich euch einen Einblick in das geben konnte, was wir für etwa den nächsten Monat vorhaben. Dies ist keineswegs eine umfassende Liste von allem, woran wir arbeiten, und um das Thema allgemeine Fehlerkorrekturen mache ich an dieser Stelle einen großen Bogen. Die oben genannten Punkte sind lediglich einige der Höhepunkte aus unserem ersten größeren Patch und ich hoffe, ihr seid mit mir der Meinung, dass jede Menge tolle Sachen auf euch warten.
> 
> ...



auf der einen Seite lässt einen das ja hoffen aber dieses *Fast* macht mir auch ein bischen Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (18. Oktober 2008)

@Seik: der screenshot wundert mich, das ist T2 und Mourkhain-Tempel.

Da könnte ich mit Sicherheit dutzende machen, die so oder ähnlich aussehen wie der anlässlich des ersten Szenarios mit dem Magustwink nach Pandemonium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich nicht jedes Szenario, hängt auch davon ab, ob man Heilung kriegt, ob die Gegner mitdenken und wissen, daß hier der Magus doch nicht ungefährlich ist etc.

Aber prinzipiell gilt das, was ich schon geschrieben hab: Ab 16 bis 21 versteh ich das Halbgott-feeling.
Übrigens kann ich aus T3 nicht einen einzigen screenshot dieser Art posten. Entweder hab ich über nacht das Spielen verlernt oder der Magus ist eben einfach schwach ab T3 aufwärts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seik (18. Oktober 2008)

Ja, im Tempel habe ich mich (ab spätestens Stufe 17/18) auch richtig gut gefühlt. Der Tempel ist geradezu gemacht für die Wandel-Skillung.
Meinen persönlichen Schadensrekord (von knapp 80k) habe ich ebenfalls im Tempel gemacht, dabei aber nur einen Kill geschafft. Kill-Rekord liegt bei 10 (mit knapp 40k Schaden).

In dem (Level-)Bereich kann man es sich als Magus gut erlauben weiter vorzustürmen oder sogar mal einen Ausflug in die gegnerischen Reihen zu machen. Im T3-Bereich sieht das ganz anders aus: die Szenarien sind nicht mehr gut zugeschnitten für den Magus, die Skills entwickeln sich zumindest im unteren bis mittleren Bereich zu unseren Ungunsten. Jeder kickt einen durch die Gegend, besonders in Tor Anroc alles sehr frustierend - wobei das ja nicht nur uns so geht.

Habe heute mal auf Verwüstung umgeskillt, weil ich mir gerade in Tor Anroc viel von "Gefahren des Warp" versprochen habe. Leider eine Fehleinschätzung, die Castzeit ist einfach zu lang und an die Heiler kommt man einfach nicht heran. Da inzwischen jeder Angst vor dem "Staubsauger" hat, habe ich das Gefühl jeder nimmt einen sofort aufs Korn, wenn man mal einen Schritt nach vorne macht. Den T3-Bereich empfinde ich im Moment als extrem frustrierend, jedes Mal sage ich mir dass es das jetzt endgültig war mit dem Magus und PvP ... aber am nächsten Tag ...

Nebenbei werte ich mit allen möglichen Tools den Combat-Chat aus ... sollte man lieber nicht machen, frustriert nur.
Und dabei ist mir noch ein entscheidender Unterschied zum Maschinisten aufgefallen, der Auto-Angriff. Schadenstechnisch spielt der überraschenderweise eine nicht ganz unerhebliche Rolle - und während der Maschinist automatisch nebenbei mit seinem Gewehr durch die Gegend ballert, was machen wir da?

Ein Punkt fällt mir aber ganz besonders ins Auge, das Kill-Potential des Maschinsten ist um einiges besser - leicht gerüstete Klassen kann man mit ihm durchaus schaffen ohne sich dabei verrenken zu müssen. Keine Ahnung wieso und warum, bin selbst noch am rätseln - vermutlich würde ich es nicht glauben, wenn ich es nicht selbst erleben würde. Mit Stufe 13 sind auch gegen höher stufige Gegner mit der Musketensalve (Pendant zu Flimmerndes Rotes Feuer) durchaus 400er kritische Treffer möglich, dass schafft mein mehr als doppelt so hoher Magus aber nur, wenn er sich ganz weit streckt.

Andere Frage: als Ordnungs-Spieler sind mir vorhin blaue Dämonen aufgefallen, die sich bewegt haben. Habe ich heute zum ersten Mal gesehen.


----------



## Sethek (18. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm...also warum der Maschinist größere Löcher in Stoffträger stanzt mit Autoschuß und Musketensalve ist eigentlich schnell erklärt: Schau Dir mal den Schadenstyp an.

Und ja, die autoattack dürfte sich so pi mal Daumen auf 10% mehr netto-DPS belaufen - ich hab leider keinen Maschinisten, mit dem ich das testen könnte.

Und perils of the warp liest sich auf dem Papier wirklich schön, aber castzeit ist dafür einfach für die Füße - wegen dem Staubsauger, mit dem jeder rechnet und den zurecht jeder fürchtet ist man tatsächlich Fokusziel Numero Uno - kaum daß man den Mund aufmacht - egal ob für nen Zauber oder um erstmal Hallo zu sagen - hat man schon 2 silences, einen rupt und 2-3 Eisenbrecher in Abschlaghaltung am Hacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daddelopi (18. Oktober 2008)

Seik schrieb:


> Andere Frage: als Ordnungs-Spieler sind mir vorhin blaue Dämonen aufgefallen, die sich bewegt haben. Habe ich heute zum ersten Mal gesehen.



lila feuer der mutation. lässt aus jedem gegner der stirbt, während man diesen spruch auf ihn kanalisiert, einen kleinen horror spawnen.garnicht mal so schlecht der spell, macht wenn er critet bis 580 schaden und das bis zu 3 mal ,)


----------



## Seik (18. Oktober 2008)

Ah, besten Dank. Das Wandel-Pendant zum Chaotischen Spalt, den Skill hatte ich mir bisher gar nicht genauer angesehen. Überraschend ist die Reichweite von 100 ft., dafür hat der Skill aus dem Verwüstungspfad nur eine von 80 ft. - ich muss das alles nicht verstehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich in T3-Szenarien unterwegs bin, dann kann ich mich manchmal nicht des Eindrucks erwehren, dass früher alles besser war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit früher meine ich den T2-Bereich - unabhänig von meiner eigenen Klasse hat es mir da mehr Spass gemacht. Kann nicht einmal genau sagen warum das so ist, aber die vielen Knockbacks und Über-Skills haben sicherlich ihren Anteil daran. Klassiches taktisches Vorgehen funktioniert kaum noch, man fühlt sich teilweise wie eine Kugel im Flipper. 
Naja, gewöhnt man sich vermutlich auch noch dran.


@Sethek:
Der Schuss geht gegen die normale Panzerung, wer hätte das gedacht. Das macht den Maschinisten zu einem hervorragenden Nuker- oder Heiler-Jäger. Diese kleinen Unterschiede machden es einfach aus ... *seufz*


----------



## Seik (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir mal meine Screenshot-Sammlung vorgenommen und diese "ausgewertet".

Die Übersicht zeigt die durchschnittlichen Werte im T2 Bereich (ab Level 15):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(blau sind andere Magi, rot bin ich mit Wandel-Skillung)

Das Ergebnis ist sicherlich nicht schlecht - aber gefühlt hätte ich eher mehr erwartet, da der T2-Tempel einfach wie gemacht ist für den Magus. Von _imba_ weit entfernt. Vor allem weil die Werte ab Stufe 19 sprunghaft angestiegen sind, zwischen den kleineren Gegnern kann man eben ordentlich wilde Sau spielen.


----------



## Seik (19. Oktober 2008)

Eine weitere Statistik - welcher Skill hat welchen Schadensanteil:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es stimmt mich nachdenklich, wenn ich sehe, dass der Moralskill am meisten Schaden verursacht. Ein Skill den man max. einmal in der Minute einsetzen kann und der im Moment bekanntlich Probleme mit dem Auslösen hat. Hätte nicht ansatzweise gedacht, dass der gegen die AE-Skills mithalten kann.


----------



## Seik (19. Oktober 2008)

*egal*


----------

